# HOT DAMN! UFC introduces another new ring girl!



## Ming Fu

Her name is Jessica Cambensy and she will be a special guest ring girl for the Franklin vs Le fight in Macao. Really cute and beautiful. SIGN HER UP UFC!
Official UFC Pic












Extra goodies


----------



## Roflcopter

I like her. I'd give her a B-...B


----------



## kenkoy

nice boobs, but no ass.

still wouldnt stop me from banging the shit out of her


----------



## hadoq

kenkoy said:


> nice boobs, but no ass.
> 
> still wouldnt stop me from banging the shit out of her


exactly, now if she ever needs a "favor", I'd gladly step in, ass or no ass. I've done as good a couple times, but most of the time, much worse!


----------



## GrappleRetarded

No ass, no interest.

Who ever's in charge of hiring these pancaked ass ring girls needs to be fired.


----------



## Rauno

I like her.


----------



## dlxrevolution

They just get skinnier and skinnier don't they... raise01:


----------



## RWCNT

Yeah, I'll have to concur with some of you guys. They need a really curvey, voloptuos ring girl with a bondonkadonk and big rack to balance out all the skinny girls I reckon.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

Sure, shes skinny, but what a rack^^ and also...that face....wow....that truly is an angel!


----------



## Harness

She's perfect! I'll take her!


----------



## LL

She's cute.

But she ain't a bad bitch, that's for sure. I mean, I ain't askin' for like, Jenna Shea or anything like that cause she's gonna be fat in like two years but Dana come on bro, I pay my 60 bucks, every month sometimes twice, get us some bad bitches, yanno, where's the Coco's and the Yaris Sanchez' Come on Dana, don't leave me hangin' bro, get a certified bad bitch up in your company.


----------



## Chileandude

2.5/10


Her nose is displaced about 1/10th of an inch and her fingers are just way too long.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I like her. In real life I prefer girls with more meat and less plastic though.


----------



## Rauno

Chileandude said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> 
> Her nose is displaced about 1/10th of an inch and her fingers are just way too long.


Some sarcasm is just harder to get. :confused01:


----------



## tripster

ACTAFOOL said:


> Sure, shes skinny, but what a rack^^ and also...that face....wow....that truly is an angel!


She ain't no angel, I'll guarante that. But I'll take two.


----------



## EVERLOST

She is pretty hot but no ass. Oh well. To be honest I could care less about the ring girls. I watch fights not the girls that happen to walk by every 5 minutes for 30 seconds.


----------



## Soakked

GrappleRetarded said:


> No ass, no interest.
> 
> Who ever's in charge of hiring these pancaked ass ring girls needs to be fired.


Brits aren't the only ones that can appreciate curves :thumb02:

I give her a C- (for ring girls), pretty face but no hips, no ass and ok boobs.


----------



## Joabbuac

Chileandude said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> 
> Her nose is displaced about 1/10th of an inch and her fingers are just way too long.


Her front teeth are also slightly too big 

I wouldnt :thumbsdown:


----------



## ACTAFOOL

tripster said:


> She ain't no angel, I'll guarante that. But I'll take two.


Well i love her!! Shes mine i tell you! Mine!!...I shall have her


----------



## 420atalon

2nd hottest ring girl behind Brittney imo.


----------



## Ape City

You guys who are criticizing the people who hired these ring girls know where the event is being held right? Not exactly a place where giant asses are sought after.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Read thread comments....
-sigh, roll eyes-


----------



## Mirage445

In a second.


----------



## WarCraved

Man, I'd do some bad things to her....

Like punch her in the face.


----------



## kc1983

Well...I definitely wouldn't kick her out for eating cookies in bed.


----------



## LL

Ape City said:


> You guys who are criticizing the people who hired these ring girls know where the event is being held right? Not exactly a place where giant asses are sought after.


UFC's going to San Fransisco?


----------



## Rauno

WarCraved said:


> Man, I'd do some bad things to her....
> 
> Like punch her in the face.


:confused02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

WarCraved said:


> Man, I'd do some bad things to her....
> 
> Like punch her in the face.


:laugh: 



Am I a bad person?


----------



## Purgetheweak

Fantastic! I'm not an ass guy, and I support skinny chicks!!!


----------



## JASONJRF

WTF seriously its like theres one person in charge of hiring ring girls at the ufc and they all are too thin with no ass or curves. Seriously who would want to **** a skeleton I want a little meat is that too much to ask


----------



## SideWays222

I like skinny girls... alot. Im not afraid to say that i want my girls to have the barbie thing going on. You chubby chasers can take the fat girls and il take the skinny ones.

That said... there is such a thing as TOO skinny. Which is equally as disgusting as fat girls.


----------



## VolcomX311

The new resident halfer, I love it.


----------



## Ape City

It's in China people! Girls don't have big asses there!



TheLyotoLegion said:


> UFC's going to San Fransisco?


lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## JASONJRF

SideWays222 said:


> I like skinny girls... alot. Im not afraid to say that i want my girls to have the barbie thing going on. You chubby chasers can take the fat girls and il take the skinny ones.
> 
> That said... there is such a thing as TOO skinny. Which is equally as disgusting as fat girls.


Its not about fat and skinny. Its about proportions. Theres a ratio that men in nature naturally like. Bust to waste to hips this proportion is what makes a girl attractive its in our DNA means she is ready to have children. When there is no ass/hips that is unnattractive to a lot of guys. So its not about weight im not saying fat im just saying get one with some curves. Ya know? Good proportions.


----------



## Ape City

I totally agree with the proportions comment. Hourglass will always be the standard for beauty.


----------



## SideWays222

JASONJRF said:


> Its not about fat and skinny. Its about proportions. Theres a ratio that men in nature naturally like. Bust to waste to hips this proportion is what makes a girl attractive its in our DNA means she is ready to have children. When there is no ass/hips that is unnattractive to a lot of guys. So its not about weight im not saying fat im just saying get one with some curves. Ya know? Good proportions.


I get what you are saying.

And those girls are very awesome.! But im not going to complain because i like the ones we currently got.

But the Children comment :confused02:
If a women is ready to have children then chances are il be running the other direction haha.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

SideWays222 said:


> I like skinny girls... alot. Im not afraid to say that i want my girls to have the barbie thing going on. You chubby chasers can take the fat girls and il take the skinny ones.
> 
> That said... there is such a thing as TOO skinny. Which is equally as disgusting as fat girls.


There's a difference between being fat and curvy. Fat is just fat. Curvy is where a girl is slim in all parts of her body, except the ass, tits and hips areas.

If you want skinny, then why not just **** a guy and grab onto to his bony ass.


----------



## Purgetheweak

JASONJRF said:


> WTF seriously its like theres one person in charge of hiring ring girls at the ufc and they all are too thin with no ass or curves. Seriously who would want to **** a skeleton I want a little meat is that too much to ask


I'd sell my grandparents into slavery to get with any of the ring girls. The skinnier the better!


----------



## Rauno

I'm not an ass man either.. Everything starts from the face.


----------



## dlxrevolution

I'm all about fake tit's and 0 ass. She's a perfect 10/10, to me. Hottest girl ever. :sarcastic09:


----------



## SideWays222

Retarded said:


> There's a difference between being fat and curvy. Fat is just fat. Curvy is where a girl is slim in all parts of her body, except the ass, tits and hips areas.
> 
> *If you want skinny, then why not just **** a guy and grab onto to his bony ass.*


ok.... 

what a dumb thing to say.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

SideWays222 said:


> ok....
> 
> what a dumb thing to say.


I just find it odd how a heterosexual male can be attracted to a women with zero ass. Doesn't make sense to me.

Guys are supposed to be bony in those areas and women are supposed to be thick.

If you're hitting some chick from behind, you want to grab onto a little some thing, not just holding on to skin and bone, that's nasty.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Threads about the ring girls. Guaranteed to bring the stupidity.


----------



## Ming Fu

FOr those wanting thicker ring girls or girls with asses in general... here.


----------



## LL

Ming Fu said:


> FOr those wanting thicker ring girls or girls with asses in general... here.


Breh....










you ain't smashin'?


----------



## DA_sasori

name of the girl you posted I'm in love


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Ming Fu said:


> FOr those wanting thicker ring girls or girls with asses in general... here.


That's just fat and disgusting. You just don't get it, go back to fapping to your pancaked ass skinny girls.













Now that is some real ass. Buddy.


----------



## 2zwudz

I agree, she needs more meat back there. I wouldnt want to be in bed with her and have my olive branch dragging in the sheets. Dont get me wrong im not into the cottage cheese in pantys hose look but you need to be able to slap that *ss and ride the wave in!!!


----------



## Rauno

No reason on arguing over taste.


----------



## SideWays222

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Breh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ain't smashin'?


Each is own.

That just does not do it for me. If we are talking about what we prefer here then il take a cute petite girl over that any day of the week.

Person preference is well.. personal. There would be alot of lonely girls out there if we all dug the same type of chick.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

To only have one type seems pretty boring, i can get into all the types lol, even chubby ones, point is...women are awesome

Maybe some of you should try something different from time to time? I think you guys will enjoy the differences, i know i do =D


----------



## Spec0688

I think she looks great, regardless if many of you say she has no ass. The UFC shows these women mostly from the waist up, at least thats where they get the most coverage during an event. You might see the backside when she is walking to take her seat, but the UFC has nothing to gain by adding girls with their main asset being their ass. The face and upper body are the most important part to ring girls for the most part, and she has a cute look going.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

Spec0688 said:


> I think she looks great, regardless if many of you say she has no ass. The UFC shows these women mostly from the waist up, at least thats where they get the most coverage during an event. You might see the backside when she is walking to take her seat, but the UFC has nothing to gain by adding girls with their main asset being their ass. The face and upper body are the most important part to ring girls for the most part, and she has a cute look going.


Wait minute..did you just try to justify UFCs choice with a logical breakdown of their ring girls' job? Man...only on the internet lol


----------



## SideWays222

Spec0688 said:


> I think she looks great, regardless if many of you say she has no ass. The UFC shows these women mostly from the waist up, at least thats where they get the most coverage during an event. You might see the backside when she is walking to take her seat, but the UFC has nothing to gain by adding girls with their main asset being their ass. The face and upper body are the most important part to ring girls for the most part, and she has a cute look going.


I always thought the ring girls were more for the live audience then for tv. But either way this girl is a one time thing from what it sounds like and Ishe is exactly the kind of girl they adore there. Nuff said.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------

